# Minimize Network Impact Seems Doesn't Work



## khanjui (Feb 28, 2017)

Today I saw this in changelog:

Added a "low latency mode" option to advanced settings which minimizes network impact caused to other programs on the computer (same as "Minimize network impact" in classic). The new network code must be enabled to use

And I tried but seems it's not working. My ping is still not stable. I haven't got any problems with exact same settings on OBS Classic.

OBS Classic settings:


















Sample video with OBS Classic: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125369250
Log: https://gist.github.com/fb96c1d74abdc1385f3c841f1c7f54ed

OBS Studio settings:


























Sample video with OBS Studio: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125370116
Log: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/77153eed4f8a352c8a27d13d23259dd2


----------



## khanjui (Feb 28, 2017)

My connection:






Speed test:


----------



## R1CH (Feb 28, 2017)

You seem to be using wifi, there are no guarantees things will work properly over a contended medium.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Also your upstream error count is absurdly high. Your ISP needs to fix that.


----------



## khanjui (Feb 28, 2017)

R1CH said:


> You seem to be using wifi, there are no guarantees things will work properly over a contended medium.


I also tried with ethernet, results was same. Like I said everything is fine with OBS Classic.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Also do keep in mind that Studio is more accurate about reporting dropped frames then Classic, so you can't do a 1:1 comparison of the 'dropped frames' count.


----------



## khanjui (Feb 28, 2017)

c3r1c3 said:


> Also do keep in mind that Studio is more accurate about reporting dropped frames then Classic, so you can't do a 1:1 comparison of the 'dropped frames' count.


I almost haven't got any drops with 1800 bitrate, 48 FPS, 1280 x 720 while using OBS Classic with minimize network impact and automatic low latency. *But my ping is not stable with OBS Studio even with minimize network impact. That's my problem.*


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 7, 2017)

OBS Studio's implementation doesn't seem to be completely correct yet. I posted in my own thread about the same thing. It causes oscillations. Mine eventually disappear, but then it starts oscillating up and own again.

Apparently there is a bug in studio that they're fixing, haven't seen a new version yet though, so I haven't tested it.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 7, 2017)

18.0.1 was released today with several fixes for the new networking code. Please let us know how it performs.


----------



## khanjui (Mar 8, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> 18.0.1 was released today with several fixes for the new networking code. Please let us know how it performs.


Latest update is better, but still not perfect. My ping is around 80-90 with 18.0.1, 90-130 with 18.0. My ping is stable 80 with OBS Classic. I think it should be more agressive.


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 8, 2017)

For me the new update seems to be worse then the last. Turning it on doesn't seem to do anything for me anymore, compared to partially fixing the issue before in 18. Now every 5-10secs on I get a 20-60ms spike. It's pretty much the same as not having it enabled (or new networking code).


----------



## R1CH (Mar 8, 2017)

The changes were made with extensive I/O analysis. Keep in mind you need to be streaming to a nearby server to benefit from low latency mode.

Without low latency:





With low latency:





The graphs show that low latency mode keeps the outbound bitrate much more constant than without it.


----------



## khanjui (Mar 8, 2017)

R1CH said:


> The changes were made with extensive I/O analysis. Keep in mind you need to be streaming to a nearby server to benefit from low latency mode.
> 
> Without low latency:
> 
> ...


I'm streaming to Twitch.tv's Frankfurt server which is closest to me (70 ms). I'm using exactly same settings on OBS Classic and OBS Studio like I said and showed before. 18.0.1 is better than 18.0, I admit it. Please kindly check out these videos I just recorded. My ping is not stable on OBS Studio while it's stable on OBS Classic. Maybe that's because of latency tuning factor? I really want to use OBS Studio because of CoreAudio AAC encoder and fixed/updated Lanczos filter. Let me know if I can help in any way.

OBS Classic v0.659b: http://www.twitch.tv/videos/127322565

OBS Studio 18.0.1: http://www.twitch.tv/videos/127324040


----------



## R1CH (Mar 9, 2017)

What latency tuning factor did you use in Classic? I didn't bother copying that option as I felt very few people ever changed it.


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 9, 2017)

I also used automatic low latency mode (not tuning though) in addition to minimize network impact in classic. I stream to Chicago which is 60ms to me (most Chicago servers are ~30ms normally).

Also using the same settings in Studio as in Classic. Classic almost doesn't move my ping at all with automatic low latency mode and minimize network impact on. It increases my ping by about 3ms~ consistently (there are no spikes).

As per my original thread I made, even though CBR is enabled in both classic and studio, classic bitrate varies between about 3900-4200 (my bitrate is set to about 4100 including audio). In studio same settings, but it fluctuates wildly between 3000-3900. It never really hits the bitrate I specify. Setting the bitrate higher in studio doesn't seem to actually do anything, where as classic will attempt to hit the bitrate I specified (even if it yields undesirable network conditions and/or dropped frames).

I have a 6Mbps upstream as well, but my internet doesn't have bonded upstreams (Charter), which is why I probably have these issues.


Have you also looked at classics impact comparatively to studio as far as pings go with minimize network impact and automatic low latency on or just studio?


----------



## khanjui (Mar 9, 2017)

R1CH said:


> What latency tuning factor did you use in Classic? I didn't bother copying that option as I felt very few people ever changed it.


It's default which is 20.


----------



## khanjui (Mar 9, 2017)

Bensam123 said:


> I also used automatic low latency mode (not tuning though) in addition to minimize network impact in classic. I stream to Chicago which is 60ms to me (most Chicago servers are ~30ms normally).
> 
> Also using the same settings in Studio as in Classic. Classic almost doesn't move my ping at all with automatic low latency mode and minimize network impact on. It increases my ping by about 3ms~ consistently (there are no spikes).
> 
> ...


I can't comment on bitrate waves but we have the same ping spike problem on Studio while we haven't on Classic.


----------



## R1CH (Mar 9, 2017)

khanjui said:


> It's default which is 20.


The code from classic was pretty much directly ported to Studio. I even copied the default of 20 for the tuning factor - as far as I can tell, the low latency / minimize network impact code is pretty much identical between the two at this point. I'll run some further tests but I'm not sure what else to really try to optimize at this point.


----------



## khanjui (Mar 13, 2017)

R1CH said:


> The code from classic was pretty much directly ported to Studio. I even copied the default of 20 for the tuning factor - as far as I can tell, the low latency / minimize network impact code is pretty much identical between the two at this point. I'll run some further tests but I'm not sure what else to really try to optimize at this point.


Any news?


----------



## Bensam123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Guessing not till he can replicate the problems we're having he wont be able to figure out how to fix them.


----------



## khanjui (Mar 20, 2017)

Bensam123 said:


> Guessing not till he can replicate the problems we're having he wont be able to figure out how to fix them.


There must be a way to help.


----------



## R1CH (Mar 21, 2017)

You can help by providing .pcap files from wireshark when running OBS in low latency mode. Make sure to filter to only tcp port 1935 and start the capture after your stream so it doesn't contain login info / keys etc. 30-60 seconds is enough.


----------



## khanjui (Mar 22, 2017)

R1CH said:


> You can help by providing .pcap files from wireshark when running OBS in low latency mode. Make sure to filter to only tcp port 1935 and start the capture after your stream so it doesn't contain login info / keys etc. 30-60 seconds is enough.


I hope I did it true. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzAdOTP8_47fcWZJQWt4UFNWQmc/view?usp=sharing


----------

